# The Witcher 2 - Questproblem



## Andy19 (19. Mai 2011)

Ich bin noch Flotsam und "muss" für eine Quest Schweineaugen/ -herzen besorgen. Laut Lösungsbuch sollte der Metzger welche haben, aber der hatte nur Rinderherzen/ -augen. ??? Mit Rind kann ich aber den Geist nicht täuschen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2011)

Vlt. musst Du nochmal mit dem reden oder so, damit er auch Schweineaugen anbietet? Oder es ist ein anderer Metzger? Oder es klappt doch mit Rind? ^^


----------



## chbdiablo (19. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube es klappt mit gar nichts.


----------



## Andy19 (19. Mai 2011)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ich glaube es klappt mit gar nichts.


Naja, laut Lösungsbuch sollte er auf Schweineaugen/ -herz reinfallen. Nekker und Rind funktionieren nicht. Ich kenne nur den einen Metzger direkt in Flotsam, aber der hatte nur Rind.

2. Frage 
Dymitri (Trollquest) hat nachdem man ihn getötet hat ein Schlüsssel zum Banditenversteck dabei. Wo ist es?


----------



## dnstw (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo

ich weiss es passt hier nicht ganz rein, aber kann mir wer bei dieser stelle weiterhelfen?

http://imageshack.us/f/577/wtfyr.jpg/

wenn ich das Medallion benutze, kommt ein Symbol mit einem Timer (sowie wenn mann Tränke oder Fähigkeiten benutzt). Dannach passiert nichts. Ich bin den Steinen mit dem Symbol gefolgt. 

kann mir wer helfen? danke!


----------



## JCFR (27. Juni 2011)

Ist eh egal. Verdresch halt den Geist - kommt das Gleiche bei rum!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2011)

dnstw schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich weiss es passt hier nicht ganz rein, aber kann mir wer bei dieser stelle weiterhelfen?
> 
> ...



Wie heißt die Quest denn? Ist die aktiv? dann müsste ja der Kompass den weg weisen. Das mit dem Medallion ist wohl nur so ein "magsicher Punkt", das ist dann aber nicht unbedingt ein Teil der Quest.


----------



## Larry_C (27. Juni 2011)

Da bist du im Steinbruch - ich nehme an, das ist der Quest Baltimor´s Alptraum. Hast du dort den Schlüssel schon gefunden?


----------

